
Overscripted: Digging into JavaScript execution at scale - severine
https://hacks.mozilla.org/2018/06/overscripted-digging-into-javascript-execution-at-scale/
======
avaer
> As champions of a healthy Internet, we at Mozilla have been increasingly
> concerned about the current advertisement-centric web content ecosystem.

I don't understand this.

Isn't Mozilla's funding reliant on search engine royalties, generated via "the
current advertisement-centric web content ecosystem"?

~~~
manigandham
Yes, it is. Advertising is easy to complain about (and most are really just
talking about the implementation) but there aren't any other options yet for
the same scale.

~~~
egeozcan
So starting a conversation about alternatives is the right thing to do, as far
as I can tell.

~~~
manigandham
These conversations have started decades ago and are still in progress, but
there has been no alternative solution yet. The current hype cycle is around
blockchains for microtransactions and direct patronage but it remains to be
seen.

On a personal side note, I find "start a conversation" to be one of the most
cliched and overused ways to really say "someone somewhere should do
something".

